# Using Up Red Delicious Apples



## mudbug

They are not my favorite apples, and HH got them by mistake last week (I had said, get ANY KIND BUT....). 

How to finisht them off?  Too mealy to enjoy eating raw.  Too mushy for a pie?  Homemade applesauce?  

I've got six of them left.


----------



## amber

Not my favorite apple either, but I have used them in a stuffing for boneless pork chops (bacon, onion, crumbled corn muffin, chopped apple, sage).  Maybe bake them with some butter and brown sugar, or saute them with brown sugar and butter and pour over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Alix

Put one in DH's lunch bag everyday this week. He won't forget again.


----------



## amber

Alix said:
			
		

> Put one in DH's lunch bag everyday this week. He won't forget again.


 
Excellent idea!


----------



## Andy M.

mudbug:

Try this recipe. It's so easy. Toss everything into a bowl, mix and bake. Although the recipe calls for Macs, I've made it with several different types of apples.

Andy

*Apple Squares*

1 C Flour
2 tsp Baking Powder
1 1/4 C Sugar
1/2 tsp Salt
1/2 tsp Cinnamon
2 Eggs
3/4 C Chopped Nuts
3 Macintosh Apples, diced


Preheat the oven to 375º F.

Grease a 8”x8” pan.

Mix all the ingredients together and pour into the pan.

Bake for 35-40 minutes.

Cool and cut into squares.

Serve with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## kimbaby

carmel covered or candy apples are good...


----------



## Debbie

I know this doesn't sound to good.. but it actually is:
 just dice up the apples.. after you peel them.. add mayonnaise and chopped walnuts.. and its a salad.. works great with red delicious apples .. and really does taste good


----------



## Andy M.

Dice the apples and saute them with butter, cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar.

Serve as a topping for waffles.


----------



## mudbug

great ideas, guys (especially Alix's).  thanks!


----------



## Constance

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Dice the apples and saute them with butter, cinnamon, nutmeg and brown sugar.
> 
> Serve as a topping for waffles.



In southern Illinois, we call that fried apples, Andy. You can add a few plumped raisons, if you wish. I like to serve them with ham and pork, or for dessert with ice cream. 

If you want to make applesauce, core apples and chunk up, leaving the peelings on. Put in a saucepan with 1/2 cup of sugar, and cook on med/low heat until the juices start to run. Turn heat up a little and let cook till soft. Run through a food mill, then put in a pan and slowly reheat. Check seasoning, and add more sugar if needed, a splash of lemon juice, cinnamon to taste, or 1-2 tablespoons Red Hots in place of cinnamon. 

If you want to use the Food Processor instead of a food mill, you'll need to peel the apples before you cook them. Personally, I think the peelings add a lot of taste.


----------



## urmaniac13

mudbug said:
			
		

> They are not my favorite apples, and HH got them by mistake last week (I had said, get ANY KIND BUT....).
> 
> How to finisht them off? Too mealy to enjoy eating raw. Too mushy for a pie? Homemade applesauce?
> 
> I've got six of them left.


 
Oh just send them over to me, I will gobble them up 

You can make some apple crumbles I have used delicious apples for this, though some firmer, tarter apples are supposed to be better for the recipe, but it turned out just fine, they are delicious with some custard, whipped cream or good vanilla ice cream!


----------



## buckytom

don't listen to alix, or you might start a war 'bug.

lol, sir isaac mudbug,


----------



## mudbug

HH is one of the peaceful natives, bucky, so I don't think I will rile him much.  And I am probably going to make Andy's apple cake tonight as a gift to the village.


----------



## mudbug

*Update for Andy M.*

Made your apple square recipe (sorry, NOT cake) last night.  Everyone loved it, and HH thinks it makes a perfect breakfast food for on the road.

Another good one from Mr. Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

mudbug said:
			
		

> Made your apple square recipe (sorry, NOT cake) last night. Everyone loved it, and HH thinks it makes a perfect breakfast food for on the road.
> 
> Another good one from Mr. Andy!


 
Thanks a lot, mudbug.  I'm glad you liked it

I had that at my sister's home one day and liked it.  I asked for the recipe and was surprised how easy it is to make.


----------



## mudbug

Way easy.  And I bet this could be adapted to decent apples, blackberries, blueberries, peaches - you get the idea.


----------



## Andy M.

mudbug said:
			
		

> Way easy. And I bet this could be adapted to decent apples, blackberries, blueberries, peaches - you get the idea.


 
Hmmm, blueberries!  I like that idea.


----------



## mudbug

I'm thinkin' when we go back to the Outer Banks this summer that I'm gonna get one of those big bags of peaches they sell by the side of the road and crank this one out again...and again....and again....


----------



## Andy M.

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm thinkin' when we go back to the Outer Banks this summer that I'm gonna get one of those big bags of peaches they sell by the side of the road and crank this one out again...and again....and again....


 
It's really hard to get ripe juicy peaches areound here.  They're usually hard as a rock.  If I could, I'd mkae this recipe with peaches, too.

How about bartlett pears?


----------



## mudbug

Sounds really good, Andy, but I'm hopeless at selecting pears at the peak of ripeness (same for avocados).


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:
			
		

> don't listen to alix, or you might start a war 'bug.


 
 NEVER!  

Glad you kept peace in the village mudbug. You are a nicer woman than I am. LOL. 

Someday we will have to share stories on this site about sending our SO shopping without a detailed and specific list, I bet there are some good stories there.


----------



## mudbug

*Have to Admit*

As much as we loved Andy M's apple squares the night I baked them, they do not improve with time.

Had another square last night, which had a very gummy mouth feel, unfortunately.  So those of you considering trying this dish, make a small batch (Andy recommended and 8 x 8 pan, which is probably best) and make sure you have enough eaters to consume it all in one sitting (I made a double batch).  

I will have to 'speriment with this recipe a bit to see if I can make it taste as good on Day 2.


----------



## buckytom

mudbug said:
			
		

> Had another square last night, which had a very gummy mouth feel, .


 

pssst, 'bug, here's your dentures...


----------



## mudbug

mfmfmfmfmfmf (that means, thank you, buckytom)


----------



## Andy M.

mudbug, it's the moisture in the apples that deoes it.  I tend to cook them a bit longer to get them "well done".


----------



## mudbug

Thanks for the tip, Andy.  (Goody, I get to blame those crummy apples I had.)


----------



## Jband727

I am late to this party about fried apples but would someone be so kind as to give the exact recipe for frying red delicious apples.  God love my bf he bought a bag of them even tho I said I didnt want them. ah well! they are almost a week old soooooo I must do something fast!.  Thanks


----------



## sparrowgrass

Only six years late!  No recipe, really--just slice your apples, peeled or not, your choice.  Melt a half a stick of butter in a pan, add your apples, and gently cook til soft.  Add sugar, brown sugar, or maple syrup to taste. (You won't need much if the apples are sweet.)  Sprinkle with cinnamon and a little nutmeg, serve hot or cold.


----------



## Jband727

bahahahahaha hey there is nothing wrong with being late to the party. especially since its my first attempt at cooking


----------

